# hello



## StellaLuna (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi! My brother _loves_ albinos. Anyway you could post pics? I catch myself "lurking" too. I'll look at posts and such, but most of the time I'm too shy to comment. You'll love it here, though. Everyone is so nice and understanding. Have fun!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and :welcomeany


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum,

My fav mouse is the Albino too!  been breeding them and silvers for 3 years now.


----------

